# Odd Tail Flixibility



## Mr.T (Apr 5, 2014)

Heey guys

One of my cats, Black Jack, his tail can go flat against his back.. Not just like the tip resting on his back but even the base of it can go against his back.. And he absolutely loves it when I run my hand through his tail fur and bring it over his back..

I don't know why.. Anyone else's cat's tail that flexible and if so, do they love it when you put it on their back? For me, it's only Black Jack who can do this, his brother, Jj's tail can't go flat against his back..

Guess that's two oddities for Black Jack as he loves his weird tail thing and he can't jump! haha silly kitty <3 (no he's not too fat to jump.. it's just like.. He can't xD)


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow, that is indeed strange. Has Black Jack always been able to do this? I've never seen or thought it could ever be done, just from feeling a kitty's tail...any photo of Black Jack with that capability?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I think that's pretty unusual.....can't say I've seen that before.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

WELL... you've heard of humans being 'double jointed'... Maybe something happened to his tail when he was a kitten?


----------



## Mr.T (Apr 5, 2014)

Wow so my boy is just special?

and Tabbcatt i will try to get a photo for you today of it


----------



## Mr.T (Apr 5, 2014)

So far I'm not having much luck with getting a photo  He keeps laying down when I go to take a pic or he's off playing with Jj xD


----------



## Mr.T (Apr 5, 2014)

Ah I managed to get an alright photo... Bit of pain trying to get it and it's not the best quality - nor is it as flat against his back as it can go but ultimately, I had to be quick to even get this before he laid down hahaha









http://i61.tinypic.com/qys1ed.jpg

Also, this pic is how he will often lay down with his tail.. It's a lot further up his side than I see in most cats I've met








http://i58.tinypic.com/rt0uvn.jpg

Sorry that they're not great pics but.. I tried


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Yup, I had a foster kitten - Cookie, whose tail could lay flat on her back. It was really weird! Here she is! 








Not that you can see that her tail was uber flexible here but it would lay completely flat on her back and was the 'talkiest' tail I've ever seen on a cat!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Mr.T,

Love those photos, :smile: though it is tough to tell from Black Jack's fluffy tail, lol. 

If Black Jack can lay his tail flat against his back, it must be genetic. I found this link all about feline tails: BOBTAILED AND CURLY-TAILED CATS


----------



## Mr.T (Apr 5, 2014)

Thank you  yes it is a bit hard to tell with his fluffy tail haha

It must be - makes me curious who his parents were  I also learnt yesterday afternoon, Jj tail is also pretty flexible, just not as much as Black Jack's.. Not all of it can go against his back like Black Jack's.. I know why I couldn't tell - he doesn't like it done like his brother xD

Interesting link though o.o


----------

